# D I Y Kayak Chum Churn



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Picked a chum churn today but it will be for the boat since it is kinda big and all to use from a kayak...(thanks rockandtroll)

I found this DIY set up that actually may work great if done right. One thing for sure is i wouldn't leave it attached/fixed to the kayak rod mount like in the pic below, but instead theater it with a bungee cord in case Jaws decides to snack on some pvc.








Here is the link for the build.

http://www.yangler.com/tag/chum-churn/


----------



## gigman7 (Mar 23, 2012)

That's one of the most awesome things I have seen for the kayak. I'll be making me one this weekend for mine. 

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Thanks for the link. :thumbsup:


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

gigman7 said:


> That's one of the most awesome things I have seen for the kayak. I'll be making me one this weekend for mine.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!


Ditto - that's a sweet, simple design.


----------

